
Confluent Reaches $2.5B Valuation Three Years After Hiring Its First Sales Rep - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2019/01/23/open-source-unicorn-confluent-reaches-25-billion-valuation-three-years-after-hiring-its-first-sales-rep/#73a7921915e2
======
thebobcat
As data velocity and volume increases so too does the need to tap into it and
extract value as soon as possible. This, I believe, is what is driving the
rise of technologies such as Apache Kafka and AWS Kinesis. Though, to be
pedantic Kafka is more batch processing than real time streaming.

The article doesn't mention Apache Flink.

